# Bridgestone Kabuki Submariner 12?



## vxmorpheusxv (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all, I'm trying to pick up my first bike, but I'm on a limited budget. I'd be using it to head to work (close, about 7 miles) and back, and also for fitness. I've been looking at used bikes in my area (only outlet is craigslist) and the best I can find is a bridgestone kabuki submariner 12 for $100 dollars. My choices are that or a $300 hybrid bike from my local bike shop.

Any recommendations? Not too sure which to choose, but it definitely has to be one of the two, no other options really.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ride them both. Get the one you like.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

hmm. A quick google search for the Bridgestone in question shows that it is a sort of eccentric bike with unusual construction.

This might not be in your best interest. I don't know.

The new one will have a warranty, anyhow.


----------



## vxmorpheusxv (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, now I'm considering this one, since the price point is about the same:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/wellington1_IX.htm

In place of the one offered at my local bike shop, as it looks much better than what I was able to get at this price point there. Still curious about the Kabuki, I sent the fellow an email asking if I could give it a ride on your advice.

Any further advice (regarding the link above for instance ;p) would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have a kabuki submariner...it was designed my Grant Petersen Brigestone USA went the way of the dinosaurs. He makes almost an identical bike at Rivendell....It is a Mixte frame. The one i got is stainless with cast alloy logs.....dual rear triangle...STIFF frame... My daughter is taking it off to school with her since it will NOT rust hanging on a rack for 4 years.

That said it is a very cool bike...I picked ours up for 18 dollars and it was in near mint condition...it needed new tires.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Bridgestones almost have a cult following. I'd say ride it, and if it feels good, get it. You can always upgrade the components later as well.


----------



## vxmorpheusxv (Jul 29, 2008)

o.0 is 18 a very good buy on it, or is 100 (what I'm being offered) far too expensive for it? You seem content with it, but would you be equally content were it 4x as expensive?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I don't ride it....lol....It is beautiful....I ride a bianchi, 2 specialized and a trek...3 steel, one aluminum..


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

btw actually I have seen them go for close to 300......still...if you plan on riding a lot...I would get a more modern bike...unless you like retro.....then it is choice...

Does the one you are looking at have a mixte frame or the standard two triangle type?....I think the regular ones are cool too

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/773898890.html


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/bik/754889880.html


----------



## vxmorpheusxv (Jul 29, 2008)

its a standard, frame, looks nice in my opinion however.

o.0 close to 300, if thats the case this may be a good deal. The long island kabuki you linked is actually the exact one I'm looking to get 

EDIT: Thanks for all the help so far everyone. I'm heading to the guy's house tomorrow at around 4 to give the bike a go (bringing a ruler to measure the tube length just to check, since I don't know too much about the feel and don't want to go on that alone).

If it fits nicely I may pick it up right then and there, hopefully that works out.

Last question for you guys: would this following bike be good as well? It is a trek 420, allegedly in mint condition for 300:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/770945003.html

If the kabuki is a no go I may consider this, or may even consider it above the kabuki based on opinions given.

Thank you again for all the replies, its been tremendously helpful.


----------



## vxmorpheusxv (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all, thanks again for the help. I ended up going with the Trek 420 I last listed, because the bridgestone wasn't in very good shape when I went to see it. The trek is fantastic, I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

so get outa here and go ride...give us a report in a few.........................


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

I found a 56cm bridgestone kabuki submariner on trash day while walking my dog..
I ride a 52, can squeeze on a 54.. 56 is too large.
Any interest? NYC/nj local.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Touch0Gray said:


> I have a kabuki submariner...it was designed my Grant Petersen Brigestone USA went the way of the dinosaurs.


Are you sure about the Grant Peterson connection? He didn't start working for Bridgestone USA until the mid-80s. I'm pretty sure that the Kabuki name was associated with Bridgestone prior to his arrival.

In any event the Kabuki is an older model than the Bridgestones that most people get excited about: the RB-1, MB-1 and XO-1 models are what most consider the pinnacle of the Bridgestone bikes. I'm not sure of the value of the bike, but at $100 unless it needs no work I'd look for something a bit newer on Craiglist - there have to be better deals out there. If you can spend $300 on a new bike there have to be lots of older bikes that are at least as nice.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Are you sure about the Grant Peterson connection? He didn't start working for Bridgestone USA until the mid-80s. I'm pretty sure that the Kabuki name was associated with Bridgestone prior to his arrival.
> 
> In any event the Kabuki is an older model than the Bridgestones that most people get excited about: the RB-1, MB-1 and XO-1 models are what most consider the pinnacle of the Bridgestone bikes. I'm not sure of the value of the bike, but at $100 unless it needs no work I'd look for something a bit newer on Craiglist - there have to be better deals out there. If you can spend $300 on a new bike there have to be lots of older bikes that are at least as nice.


That's what I read, i suppose I could be wrong


----------

